# Cedar Wood Square Planks Available



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I have about 50 to 70 or so cedar wood planks available. Each one measures 1 1/2" square and approx. 4' long. Nice clean cedar with minimal knots. Perfect for turning and making plugs. If any of you lure builders are interested in this wood, send me a PM....I'll make you a heck of a deal.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Woods gone...thanks.


----------

